# KODI & SHELBY



## irnfit

Since Julian came along, I haven't posted that many pics of my babies, so I'm putting them in this thread. Here's one of Kodi from a couple of days ago, after his bath. I'm still deciding if I should cut his bangs.


----------



## pjewel

Michele,

Kodi's gorgeous as always. I don't remember which one of your dogs will tolerate the top knot, but if it's not Kodi, I might consider cutting the bangs so you can see his beautiful eyes.


----------



## mintchip

I love Kodi!


----------



## Lynn

good to see a picture of Kodi, he looks beautiful as always. I wouldn't cut his bands...I would just pull them back.


----------



## Sheri

Michele,
Kodi's beautiful, I didn't know he had such color in him. How nice to see him! Apparently you are growing out the coat... How long did you have him cut shorter, and how long have you been growing him out?


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Michele, Kodi's coat is beautiful, love the pix.


----------



## irnfit

Sally, Kodi says thank you.

Lynn, the problem I have with a topknot is he spends the whole day trying to take it out.

Sheri, Kodi is a gold/sable. He lost all his color and at about one year it started to come back. Now he is sort of a caramel color with white. I only had him shaved once at about 7mos and he has been in a natural coat since. It doesn't seem to grow long because he is always scratching from his allergies. But it has been coming back lately.


----------



## Sheri

How old was he in your avatar? Does that give a false impression of shorter hair?

He sure is handsome.


----------



## Lynn

irnfit said:


> Lynn, the problem I have with a topknot is he spends the whole day trying to take it out.


Michele,
Casper is the same way....hates topknots, I found a clip in barrett that he will leave in maybe that would work


----------



## irnfit

Sheri said:


> How old was he in your avatar? Does that give a false impression of shorter hair?
> 
> He sure is handsome.


I'm thinking he was about 2 in that picture. His bangs were shorter then. Thanks, we think he's cute, too.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awwww. Kodi is such a handsome guy.


----------



## marjrc

I also think Kodi is a handsome dog, with a lovely coloring. But.... you did name this thread "Kodi AND Shelby", right Michele??  Waiting for more pics and updates... opcorn:


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> I also think Kodi is a handsome dog, with a lovely coloring. But.... you did name this thread "Kodi AND Shelby", right Michele??  Waiting for more pics and updates... opcorn:


Oh, good one Marj! Oh Shelby!! Come out, come out, wherever you are!! :biggrin1:

Kodi...you are gorgeous!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Kodi is soo pretty-I thought he was white from the avatar!


----------



## irnfit

Beth, Kodi did become mostly white at one point, but has changed back to his gold color. His head and chest is still white.

It is really hard to get pictures of Shelby. Every time I point the camera at her, she puts her head down. Except when she is out in the snow. She just loves it. So, for those of you who asked, heeeeeer's Shelby.


----------



## LuvCicero

Michele ~ they are both beautiful and you have done a great job keeping those coats. I also thought Kodi was white and I 'love' the color. It's amazing how color can change with these little pups. They are cute, but not as cute as Julian.


----------



## marjrc

There's your little girl !! I love Shelby.


----------



## Amy R.

They are gorgeous, Michele, and Julian gets cuter by the minute!!


----------



## irnfit

A few pictures of Shelby right after her bath and grooming.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Shelby....you are one handsome boy.


----------



## mintchip

Evye's Mom said:


> Shelby....you are one handsome boy.


 :eyebrows: :thumb:


----------



## irnfit

Thanks! (Shelby is a girl)


----------



## Evye's Mom

irnfit said:


> Thanks! (Shelby is a girl)


I am so sorry...forgive me. Cute is cute regardless. I get that all the time too with Taylor, who happens to be a male. My brother has a dog named Shelby who is a boy...sorry for the slip.


----------



## irnfit

It's OK, really. Maybe I should put a bow in her topknot. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo

Shelby looks beautiful. Her coat looks great.


----------



## Missy

Shelby looks awesome!!!


----------



## marjrc

Pretty girl, Shelby!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Michele, I'm so impressed with your dogs' long, beautiful coats! Shelby is a beautiful girl. It looks like she's silvering a bit. And I'm surprised at how much color Kodi has. He's a handsome guy!


----------



## irnfit

Just a couple of the kids enjoying the 21" of snow we got last week.


----------



## pjewel

Cute Michele. I don't know about you, but I'm so done with winter already . . . and it's only January. I'm still paying for shoveling two foot deep snow last time.


----------



## Missy

Michele, Kodi and Shelby look like much bigger dogs playing with Julien! wow! you have gotten so much more snow than we have...(knock on wood)


----------



## Kathie

Is that Julian? If so, he sure has grown! Kodi has a beautiful coat - I love that golden color. Great snow pictures!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What I recall not liking about the snow and winter was the ruts in the streets, and how it would get slick and icy from the traffic, and having to walk like you had a stick up your fanny to keep from falling down on the slick places, and shivering to the point where I ached inside cuz I was skinny then and always cold. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Linda, you have a good memory. We had over 20" and it is still on the ground. Then we had a little more snow on Friday and expecting more on Tues. The ice is very scary and today was bitterly cold. 

And yes, that is Julian playing with the pups on the snow mountain. Julian will be two on Friday.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

What a cute boy!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Michelle, I knew that you could not resist a picture of Julien =LOL

Give Kody and Shelby some kisses from us here in NJ - and tell them that we cant wait to see them this spring!!


----------



## krandall

irnfit said:


> Linda, you have a good memory. We had over 20" and it is still on the ground. Then we had a little more snow on Friday and expecting more on Tues. The ice is very scary and today was bitterly cold.
> 
> And yes, that is Julian playing with the pups on the snow mountain. Julian will be two on Friday.


Julian just gets cuter and cuter!!!


----------



## Kathie

Julian is a real cutie! Are you still keeping him every day? I wish mine weren't four hours away.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Michele - looks like ALL the kids are having such fun playing in the snow. Julian is a cutie! How I envy those whose grandchildren live nearby. Ours are roughly 15 hours away, over two mountain ranges. We don't even try to travel in the winter to see them. We do get together two to three times a year in spring, summer or fall.


----------



## irnfit

Forgot to post this because so much is going on, but my little Shelby turned 5yrs old on Wednesday. I can't believe it! We took a while to bond, but once we did, we are stuck with each other. Right now she is recovering from an ear infection, but otherwise she is OK. I'll have to post some updated pics soon


----------



## misstray

Happy Birthday Shelby! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Happy birthday to Shelby!!! Hope things are going better for her mommy and daddy these days.


----------



## irnfit

Now it's Kodi's turn. He turned 6 yrs old today. He is my amazing, smart, wonderful, happy boy. I am so happy I found him. The nicest thing was that his breeder sent him a "happy birthday" message on FB. Made my heart smile. I found him on NextDayPets before I was better educated about the breed. But I am very happy that I did find him.


----------



## Kathie

I almost missed this! Happy Birthday, sweet Kodi! Hope you got some goodies today!


----------



## pjewel

Aw, happy birthday Kodi. It all goes way too fast, doesn't it. Give him an extra hug for me.


----------



## dodrop82

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KODI!!!!


----------



## krandall

Happy Birthday, Kodi!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, Gee, I missed both their birthdays. Happy Birthday, Shelby and Kodi!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, Gee, I missed both their birthdays. Happy Birthday, Shelby and Kodi!


From us too!


----------



## davetgabby

Happy Birthday Kodi, what a lucky dog.


----------



## clare

I missed this thread.Happy Birthday Kodi!Sorry I missed Shelby's birthday,so a belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

irnfit said:


> Now it's Kodi's turn. He turned 6 yrs old today. He is my amazing, smart, wonderful, happy boy. I am so happy I found him. The nicest thing was that his breeder sent him a "happy birthday" message on FB. Made my heart smile. I found him on NextDayPets before I was better educated about the breed. But I am very happy that I did find him.


A belated Happy Birthday to you both!!!! Beatuiful coats...give us your secret!!


----------



## philiprambo

*Re:*

So cue.hanks for sharing.


----------



## irnfit

I haven't been posting pics of the kids in a while. I took this yesterday morning and they are nice and clean because they both had baths over the weekend.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww how sweet they look, you do a great job with the coats! What do you use on them?


----------



## Pixiesmom

Look at those two little cuties!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They both look adorable and it is great to see them! They look like they're posing.


----------



## irnfit

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Awww how sweet they look, you do a great job with the coats! What do you use on them?


Thanks for the nice comments. I think they're cute, too.  I use #1 All Systems shampoo and conditioner. I love it because it can be diluted and it still does a great job. It has a nice fragrance too, and the price is right. This was taken at about 7am and they were have a good ole play-fight out on the deck.


----------



## Julie

I don't know why I have never seen this thread? That's crazy!

Kodi and Shelby look great Michele! I want to squish them both! :hug::hug:
Kodi has really gotten color and is beautiful! Shelby reminds me so much of Quincy that she makes me heart melt!

Now----Julian....He is a absolute doll! He looks like quite a fun little man in his overalls and has the sweetest cheeks I have seen! :kiss:


----------



## jabojenny

irnfit said:


> I haven't been posting pics of the kids in a while. I took this yesterday morning and they are nice and clean because they both had baths over the weekend.


They're so cute, I love the tasseled look. Timmy is about 4 months old and the first thing my mom said when she met him was, "when are you going to get him a haircut so you can see his eyes?" I told her he can see just fine, and given that she cut my human daughter's hair, without asking me, when she was 1 and butchered it I'm not letting her anywhere near Timmy!


----------



## clare

The pups look stunning, so nice to have two individual looks,that is the only thing about our two they are similar in colour and, it would be nice if they were slightly more different.


----------



## irnfit

So, if you scroll to post #54, you will see a "before" pic of my sweeties. However, because of Kodi's thyroid problem, which is better right now, his hair is really a mess. He had a lot of hair going from the top of his head and around his neck, like a lion's mane. Well, the long hair became short hair, so I decided it was time for a trim. No after pic of Shelby, because she is still a work in progress. Here's one of Kodi, along with one of the hair I took off him and Shelby.


----------



## TilliesMom

CUTE!! and HOW did you trim him down? shaver? scissors?? great job!!! His ears look great!!


----------



## misstray

He looks great!


----------



## Lisainidaho

I think he is gorgeous as is! I always love looking at your avatar - I hope my dogs look that fabulous when they grow up


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

He still lookes great, he looks like he's smiling! That looks like a ton of hair but, he still has a ton left, love that you left his face and legs long. I am so happy he is doing well.


----------



## irnfit

TilliesMom said:


> CUTE!! and HOW did you trim him down? shaver? scissors?? great job!!! His ears look great!!


I used a shaver. I started with a 3/8" guide, but them my grandson came along and moved them, and I picked up the 1/8" by mistake. But he looks so cute, like when he was a puppy. I did trim his feet with a scissor, after I took that picture. He loves to roll around in the grass and dirt, so this will be easier for the warm weather.


----------



## TilliesMom

that's way longer than 3/8 of an inch, right? LOL do you pull the hair up with a comb and then shave along the comb?? I am dying to trim Tillie down but need guidance!!


----------



## irnfit

I just drag the clippers along his body. I start at the neck and work down in the direction the hair falls. On his body, the hair is short. I leave it longer on his head. This is the first time I did it this short since he was 6 mos old, but HE loves it. When I took him for a walk today, he came right out of his harness. I didn't think to adjust it for the lack of hair. :doh:


----------



## TilliesMom

great, thanks for the ideas! I am planning on trimming her down after her next bath!! wish me LUCK! LOL


----------



## irnfit

I can't believe it. Where do the years go? My beautiful, sweet, smart Kodi is 7 yrs old today. Happy birthday!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Happy Birthday Dear Kodi!!!!!!! You look wonderful! Hope you get lots of treats!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Happy Birthday Kodi!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

HAPPY Birthday Kodi!!


----------



## Missy

Happy birthday sweet boy Kodi!


----------



## clare

Happy Birthday Kodi!


----------



## Anna6

Kodi is stunning. I love the long hair and would tie it up instead of cut it. Happy belated Birthday Mr. Handsome!


----------



## Beau's mom

Kodi is still a cutie!


----------



## RickR

Happy Birthday Kodi. Hope you got lots of treats!!!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, I missed this! Happy Birthday, Kodi! What a doll!


----------



## Kathie

I missed this, too! Kodi is such a beautiful boy! Hard to believe he is seven already! McGee is in full coat but I recently gave up and trimmed around his eyes and I'm loving seeing those gorgeous eyes again! I'm planning to keep it up with both of mine!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Happy Belated Birthday, Kodi! Wishing you many, many more.


----------

